# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Μεταφορές

## CeliaM

Το θέμα "one flew at the coockoo's nest" μεταφέρθηκε από το "Αγχος/Φοβίες" στο "Γενικά"


λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3515

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα που ξεκίνησε η *Τάνια* μέσα στο θρεντ για το chat του site μεταφέρθηκε αυτούσιο σε νέο θέμα εδώ &gt;&gt;

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3561

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"Ηλικία &amp; φύλο\" μεταφέρθηκε από το \"Αγχος/Φοβίες\" στο \"Γενικά\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3643

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΨΗ.... \" μεταφέρθηκε από το \"Γενικά\" στο \"Σχόλια, Προτάσεις, Προβλήματα\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3694

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΛΑ ΜΠΛΑ\" μεταφέρθηκε από το \"Αγχος/Φοβίες\" στο \"Γενικά\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3695

----------


## CeliaM

το διπλό θέμα της helplease ( \"Βοήθεια\" και \"Δεν αντέχω άλλο...\" ) έγινε ένα και βρίσκεται
εδώ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3757

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \" Δυο λόγια για τον Αλέξη\" μεταφέρθηκε στα Γενικά θέματα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3779

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"παιδια βοηθεια\" μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3897

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"Γιατί οι ψυχοθεραπείες είναι τόσο ακριβές; \" μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Γενικά\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3903

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"παιδι με κριση ταυτοτητας\" μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Βρεφική, παιδική ηλικία\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3884

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα sxeseis της evi26 μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4103

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \"ευχες για καλο πασχα\" μεταφέρθηκε από την ενότητα Αγχος/Φοβίες στην ενότητα Γενικά

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4267

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \" Περί θεραπείας και άλλες συζητήσεις.\" μεταφέρθηκε από την ενότητα Αγχος/Φοβίες στην ενότητα Γενικά

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4298

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \" πλησίασμα γυναίκας \" μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4626

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα \" Φιλία \" μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4637

----------


## CeliaM

Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα » ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΪ ΤΟΥ » 

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4676

----------


## CeliaM

Αγχος/Φοβίες » Ειμαι δυκτιακα ερωτευμενη!!

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4679

----------


## CeliaM

Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα » Πως θα μπορουσε να λειτουργει καλυτερα ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης?

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Γενικά

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4753

----------


## CeliaM

Γενικά » Γιατι αποσυνδεθηκα απο το forum ξαφνικα;

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα 

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4760

----------


## CeliaM

Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα » Τα περί τρίχας

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Γενικά

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4559

----------


## CeliaM

Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα » σχεση με γονεις

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4875

----------


## CeliaM

Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα » παχυσαρκια - ψυχολογια - αντιμετωπιση

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής 

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4874

----------


## CeliaM

Διπολική διαταραχή » Μαμα?Γιατι?

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

link &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6646

----------


## CeliaM

(Ιδεο)ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή » Petran σε ψάχνω

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Γενικά\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6684

----------


## CeliaM

Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα » τι να κανω???

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα Οικογένεια, σχέσεις, σεξουαλικότητα

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6752

----------


## CeliaM

Κακοποίηση » μικρές καθημερινές αλλά δυνατές ευχές!!

το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα \"Γενικά\"

λινκ &gt;&gt; http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6927

----------


## CeliaM

Το θέμα "Πως να διαχειριστω τον εγωισμο μου????? " μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα "Γενικά"


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...σμο-μου

----------

